# recently retired shopfitter



## nongrockle (Nov 15, 2011)

hi,i really must get out of devon and head for the sun.i need a little time to look around portugal and get the feel of the place,anyone who is stuck halfway through a project and could do with a hand please give me a call and for accomodation,a survival guide and sufficient expenses to get by maybe we can help each other.thanks for taking the time to read this thread. _Phone number removed for your security
_


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, I had to read this twice as I thought it said, Recently Retired Shoplifter!


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

me too


----------

